# How long does it take for legs to disappear?



## ErininCali (Mar 13, 2016)

*How long does it take for ligs to disappear?*

As in, do they disappear very slowly over time or can they be totally there one hour and totally gone the next?

My girl is due Wednesday and I'm wondering if I should be checking on her at night?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ligs can be there, then they can disappear, when they do, it can be within 12 hours.

If she is due Wednesday, yes check on her regularly during the day and night. If they are super close and showing signs I check every 2 hours. Sooner like every 30 minutes if they are having a discharge, pawing at the ground or starting to push.
Otherwise it is at least once or twice a night, if they aren't showing signs. Also depending on the weather if it is too cold, I want to be sure to check frequently.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

I always check on my girls often when it gets within a day or two of their due date - it doesn't hurt to check often! 

I found it very difficult to figure out of my girl's ligaments were gone for my first kiddings. Several times I thought for sure they were gone, but when my does were kidding and I felt their ligaments then I saw there was a very big difference! I think other signs of kidding - like pawing on the ground to make a nest or making noise - are easier to notice.

I don't know if this is your first kidding or not, but I found this website very helpful for me: http://www.cornerstonefarm.net/kidding.html


----------



## mbuck (Mar 22, 2016)

i've been checking mine for weeks.. so I know what they feel like.. 

one of my does, seems to soften and tighten and soften... shes really soft now.. so hopefully she stays that way!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

How long for the legs to disappear? That all depends on how fast the snow is falling! 

(Sorry, just couldn't resist after seeing that mistake in the title).


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Funny! :-D


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Title made me just have to click thread


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bansil said:


> Title made me just have to click thread


Me too. While I waited for it to load, I came to the conclusion that this thread was about tadpoles.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hi5::laugh::ROFL:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Lol.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

At first, When I saw legs, I was so confused and a little worried someone though a goat could reabsorb its legs or something !! Lol:slapfloor:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

:slapfloor::ROFL::slapfloor::ROFL::hi5:
I was trying to think of something to compliment that typo but nothing I could come up with could have matched that Damfino!


----------



## ErininCali (Mar 13, 2016)

Stupid autocorrect! Tried to edit the title but the mistake still showed. Ah well! The picture is hilarious!

Thanks for the advice ladies! Ligs are still tight but she had some thick clear-ish mucus with a brown tint. Not sure if its mucus plug or amniotic fluid. Got a close eye on her! And a baby monitor in the barn.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If it is amber clear tube coloring and long or semi long hanging there for a little while, she is close.
If her water breaks you will see a puddle on the ground, it will be really wet and slimy. She may lick at it and curl her lip. 

Otherwise, if it is just messy, it may be the plug. They can do that on and off a month or so prior to kidding. 

Still keep an eye on her, they can fool us too.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

>>>Stupid autocorrect!<<<
I love it. I got a text from my daughter-in-law the other day that said, "the sooner yummy tell me". I just cracked up.
Hope you have healthy babies really soon.


----------



## ErininCali (Mar 13, 2016)

I only saw a little bit of mucus today. She is acting a little weird, more vocal, and pushing her head up against things, but her ligaments are still there, tight as ever! She's due today.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Sounds like she is getting ready.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She may be starting pre-labor. Can take hours, but keep an eye on her anyway.


----------



## ErininCali (Mar 13, 2016)

Okay, I sure will! Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is she?


----------



## ErininCali (Mar 13, 2016)

Still no kids!! She is acting pretty normal today. She's doing a lot of walking around the pasture and is eating plenty. I just went to put her in the barn and I saw this discharge. It looks more red than it should, almost like blood. Ligs are still there. I'm a little worried. Do you think this looks normal?
P.S. I have no idea why these pics post sideways. They are straight on my phone and my computer!


----------

